# Serial number location on Oris Diver



## stephen_liu

Where is the serial number located on this series? I've checked several locations with a loupe (lug on case back as with Omega, etched on inner dial under the sapphire as with Rolex, between the lugs where bracelet is attached)--and don't see anything.


----------



## Chris Hohne

If it has a display back, it is usually on the caseback around the perimeter of the glass. Usually starts with 2 digits followed by a hyphen followed by more numbers.

Example 20-1111222

Chris


----------



## Chris Hohne

This is an example on one of mine. See the serial number at about 1 o'clock position.

Chris


----------



## Forrestx

Here's mine. It's not a Diver though...Serial no. is on the case just below the text _Steel Water_ starting with _23-XXXXXX_


----------



## stephen_liu

Thanks for the help everyone (mine looks like Chris').

The reason I asked is that this number doesn't match the number on the warranty card written by my AD.


----------



## Forrestx

according to my AD the serial no. should exist from 7 digits. From the number one (an AD or importer) should be able to see the country and jeweler of destination.

Good Luck Stephen!


----------

